# Small brackets and stuff



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

So hey, I just got a small CNC mill. Let me know if you guys need any small brackets, mounts or other small parts for your haunt stuff. I am still learning 
how to make stuff, so I can use the practice and i'll do if for free. 
Let me know what you need.

It's a small mill and pretty much limited to aluminum, brass and plastics like nylon and delrin.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

One question I know that will be asked is:
What size parts can you make?
How thick?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Well it depends a lot on the type of part and how i will hold it. But roughly 4 inches wide by 9 inches long by about 4 inches high would be the rough limits. There are ways to get around these limits in some cases.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I should also mention that while I will do it for free, you have to either supply the material or send me the money to buy it. And obviously you are paying for any shipping, unless you are in Socal and you want to pick it up.


----------



## bw1 (Apr 12, 2008)

What kind of a mill did you get? One of the projects I have on the back burner right now is a DIY 18X24 three axis CNC router the can do metal too


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

It's a Taig.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you for offering your services. This might come in handy for folks making 3 axis skulls. I might take you up on brackets for my singing pumpkins.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

dionicia said:


> I might take you up on brackets for my singing pumpkins.


Great, send a drawing over and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Let me get to work seeing how I wanna put these guys together and I will let you know. Thanks.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi again. I've been brainstorming and I came up with a plate design for my pumpkins that is loosely based on the skull template that HalloweenBob designed for his 3-axis skulls and the brackets they use for the mouth servo. I can hammer out the brackets since those are a little awkward and I don't think they can be cut out with the CNC machine. I've got to scan the design to my computer tomorrow and I can upload it on here.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi.

This is my template I am planning to use for the 4 pumpkins. 

Would it be possible to use thick plastic like Lucite(I think that's a type of plastic but not sure as I am really sleepy now) or something similar? It has to stand up to a moving servo and still attach to the plastic pumpkin.

Let me know what you think.

Thank you.

P.S. The little square on the left side is where I will fish the servo wires out of the back of the plate.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi again. I just found a bracket on Scary Terry's website that I think will be much better for my needs that might be something that can be cut on the CNC machine http://www.scary-terry.com/buckyservo/buckyservo.htm. Let me know what you think. Thank you.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you dionicia.
It looks like you mean this bracket? 
if so sure< that would be no problem at all for me to mill for you>

http://www.scary-terry.com/buckyservo/buckyservo12.jpg


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes. That's the one. I plan to use them for my quartet. I'm getting excited about getting the ball rolling for Halloween. I've been humming Halloween music.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

dionicia said:


> Yes. That's the one. I plan to use them for my quartet. I'm getting excited about getting the ball rolling for Halloween. I've been humming Halloween music.


Me too, I am totally excited already! I have already taken over the kitchen table making props for this year. hehe

Anyway so you want them just like the ones on Scary Terry's page?
They will be for standard size servos such as the "HiTec HS-425BB or equiv"
that Scary Terry mentions?
And you want 4 of them?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes to all of the questions. 

I've already started cutting out the mouths of the pumpkins today. I found some Lucite in the garage and started cutting out the plastic bases to screw the servo and pumpkins to. Still need to buy the controller and some servo extensions. 

This is going to be so cool.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I did a drawing of the mount. Have a look at it and let me know what you think.

Also I'd love to see pics of the progress on the pumpkins so far.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow that's detailed. I can't wait to see what the brackets will look like. I started a thread to track my progress on the Pumpkins. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16464


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I brought home that drawing and measured it against a standard size Futaba servo I had laying around and it seems a little tight. I think that opening up the mounting slot just a bit will make it more versatle so that more types of servos will fit in there. It will allow more options. The holes would stay in the same locations. I will do a new drawing in the morning.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, this is the new drawing. I highlighted the dimensions that I think should be a little bigger.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow. We have all kinds of talented folks around here. I can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is the first one.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Holy cow! Those look really really good.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks! I should be able to cut the rest of them tonight.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I just thought of something. Would it be possible to add two holes on the other side of the bracket? That would allow them to be attached to the base. If its too late, I can drill the holes when I get them. I appreciate it.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

It's funny that you say that. I was just wondering the same thing this morning.
Sure, that's no problem. Do you want them 1/8 inch like the other holes?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Maybe a bit bigger to handle regular screws so the servo doesn't try to rip it off the base.

Thank you.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a 3/16 inch cutter and a 1/4 inch cutter. So we can do 2 or 4 holes of either of those sizes the easiest.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok here are the completed brackets.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow. Those turned out good. I can't wait. Thank you for making them.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

dionicia said:


> Wow. Those turned out good. I can't wait. Thank you for making them.


No problem dionicia. Glad I could help.

If anyone else needs anything made just let me know.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I gotta tell ya. Those brackets worked like a charm. I should have some video soon of my pumpkins in action. 

Are you still offering your services for creating brackets? I think I might need a few more brackets for future servo props.

Thank you.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Glad they worked!
Sure I can make more brackets. Do you want them the same?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, I have a bunch more servos and lots of room left on the controller. Is 8 more ok?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Sure that's fine. I'ts too hot to be in my garage right now though, hopefully it will cool down a little next week and then I can cut them.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That would be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## tazz (Sep 12, 2009)

The brackets look great. Nice job. Do you have any more brackets? I would be interested in buying 4 of them.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Complex machining.*

Well my first 3 axis mechanism is almost done. Working on eye module next. One bracket I have made by hand actually is three pieces currently. With some fairly complex machining it could be one bracket. It holds the nod and tilt servo. It would likely need to be machined from a block of aluminum about 3 inches square. Think your up to it? This is no rush. I will have the first skull hopefully done for Halloween so this is a future for next year. I am working on a new concept for rotation, and if it works, I think this skull will be a contender. So far I have more than 90 degrees nod and about 60 degrees of tilt. Rotation is just under 180 degrees.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Sounds interesting. Are you going to put together a how-to by chance?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have to cut off the machining for now. I need to get my own haunt stuff ready for this years display. Also I am moving in November so I have to pack up the mill and everything for a few months. But I am hoping that I will have it all up and running again by the spring.
(I need to do some light remodeling before I unpack)

I do have a few of the basic servo brackets cut, but since Dionicia and Darklore asked first I will split them up between them.

Spinman, I would like to take a look at what you have in mind. I will let you know if it's something that I should be able to do. But again, I will have to hold off till I get my new shop up and running.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*How To*

I hope to post a video, but I think I will hold off on the how to for now. Likely will be hiding the mechanism at this point. I have spent months working out this design and it may be something to patent. The entire unit is removable from the skull and nothing of any component basis is attached to the skull. Comes in and out with 6 screws.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi.

Let me know when you have everything up and running. There is a local group here who is making singing pumpkins and 3-axis skulls and I may need to place an order for some more brackets with you.

Thanks 



5artist5 said:


> I have to cut off the machining for now. I need to get my own haunt stuff ready for this years display. Also I am moving in November so I have to pack up the mill and everything for a few months. But I am hoping that I will have it all up and running again by the spring.
> (I need to do some light remodeling before I unpack)
> 
> I do have a few of the basic servo brackets cut, but since Dionicia and Darklore asked first I will split them up between them.
> ...


----------

